# suggestions on moss for rcs



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

are there any specific mosses that crs prefer?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CRS and RCS are not the same. But they do not mind the type of moss. Any will be ok.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

yea i should of said shrimp


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup any moss is pretty much okay. Same goes with plants. I personally like Weeping moss since it doesn't stick to things if it breaks away from an area. Java moss on the other hand, can get into all the weirdest places and grow like mad! Hard to remove Java moss later.

-John N.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

And I like java moss, because all the little pieces get into the weirdest places and grows well in my very low light quarantine and breeding tanks!!!

Admittedly if I ever wanted to remove it it might be a bit of a PITA!


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

I personally use Willow moss or Christmas moss. Willow moss tends to be bushy and looks really good once you tie them to a piece of driftwood. Christmas is good as well because it is hardier than Java moss (in my point of view).


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Any.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

all.


----------

